# 23-24 inch Widebar Datnoid - Shipped!



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Sent this ST from Vancouver to Seattle to San Diego. Total hours in transit, 10.5 hours. Probably the biggest fish I have ever shipped. Not only was the datnoid a solid 23-24 inch, he was also 12-13 inch high with crazy sharp spines.

I had to put 2 styro boxes together because of the height of this ST. Fish is acclimating now and hoping for the best.

It was quite a challenge throughout the journey but here are some pics.



















Size comparison to 24 inch red arowana


----------

